# Question for anyone in Alicante city or Elche



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Although we live in El Campello, north of Alicante, we are not familiar with public transport south of Alicante. Hope someone here can answer my questions.

I have family coming next week staying in Alicante. They would like to visit Huerto del Cura in Elche but I am not sure whether train or bus would be best. The transport would need to be suitable for someone in a wheelchair.

I have looked on RENFE website and there is a train that goes from 'Alicante Termino'. Is this the main RENFE station - the same one you get a train to Barcelona?

There are 3 stations in Elche - Elche Carrus, Elche Parque and Elche Mercancias. Which is nearest Huerto del Cura? Would that be walking distance or a taxi?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Can nobody help?


----------



## Aranjuez (May 21, 2015)

Yes it is the same station from which the Barcelona, Madrid etc trains go. It's the Murcia trains you need to look for. Every hour, I think. These trains go through Parque and Carrus (in that order from your end). I don't recollect Mercancias being on that line. I think Elche Parque might be a bit nearer to Huerto del Cura. That certainly appears to be the case from the location map on the website? I occasionally drop the car at San Isidro/Albatera/Catral station and take a train on this line when visiting Alicante. I only went to Elche itself once so far but it's a nice place with much to see.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you for your help. 

I think we will need to get a taxi when we arrive in Elche. Can you tell me which station would be best to find a taxi?


----------



## Aranjuez (May 21, 2015)

We got off at Carrus and certainly there were taxis outside there. Not sure about Parque which is only a couple of minutes up the line but assume it'll be the same. Both stations are below ground as the line runs under Elche rather than through it.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Aranjuez said:


> We got off at Carrus and certainly there were taxis outside there. Not sure about Parque which is only a couple of minutes up the line but assume it'll be the same. Both stations are below ground as the line runs under Elche rather than through it.


Is there a lift from the platform to street level? We will need wheelchair access.


----------



## Aranjuez (May 21, 2015)

Sorry I am unable to specifically confirm that. I'd be surprised if not but appreciate that won't really help.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Is there a lift from the platform to street level? We will need wheelchair access.


Ask turismo.
I gave you a link last time you asked about Valencia, and there was a link to accessibilty in Valencia and I think it might even have been in English!


----------

